# what r the best Ballast out on the market ???



## greekFIRE (Jul 2, 2015)

So , I wood like to up grade my ballast. I have a 600watt ipower Digital dimmable HPS MH Ballast. been in use for about a year now. 
What are some of the better brand name ballast on the market that have more power then the ipower ?

I heard of these names before 
,Maxtra, 
*Hydrofarm*

dont know anything about these name
*VIVOSUN*
*Nanolux*
*Hydrobay*
*QUANTUM*
*TOP VIVOSUN*
*LUMATEK*
*INTELSUN*
*Oracle*
*Solis Tek
Digilume
Xtrasun
Phantom
Apollo
GLOBAL GREENHOUSE

just looking for a better ballast than the ipower. 
Thanks for any info.*


----------



## taGyo (Jul 2, 2015)

I like magnetic Virtual Suns. 119 a pop for a 1k, easy to fix and I don't get all that messy RFI.

Also why would you upgrade your ballast? Are you upgrading your whole lighting system? 'Cause the ballast doesn't make a big difference.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 2, 2015)

get a soles tek double ended set up

http://www.solis-tek.com/digital-ballasts/index.html


----------



## greekFIRE (Jul 2, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I like magnetic Virtual Suns. 119 a pop for a 1k, easy to fix and I don't get all that messy RFI.
> 
> Also why would you upgrade your ballast? Are you upgrading your whole lighting system? 'Cause the ballast doesn't make a big difference.


i have read that the ipower does not put out the same power/lumens as more better name ballast and bulbs. I got a nice hood and glass





chuck estevez said:


> get a soles tek double ended set up
> 
> http://www.solis-tek.com/digital-ballasts/index.html


thanks for the link


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2015)

greekFIRE said:


> i have read that the ipower does not put out the same power/lumens as more better name ballast and bulbs. I got a nice hood and glass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do your research first..are you willing to spend a couple hundred dollars for what might be an incremental improvement in light? You might be better off investing in a high quality bulb instead. I've read a few grows that just switching to a good hortilux hps bulb increased yield substantially, some saying as much as 20%. If your going to spend the $$$ get a 1000W ballast and a bulb..keep your hood..if you can control the heat in your space.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2015)

for my 600 setup, solis-tek ballast and hortilux hps bulb.


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 2, 2015)

Gavita.


----------



## Doober Danko (Jul 3, 2015)

greekFIRE said:


> So , I wood like to up grade my ballast. I have a 600watt ipower Digital dimmable HPS MH Ballast. been in use for about a year now.
> What are some of the better brand name ballast on the market that have more power then the ipower ?
> 
> I heard of these names before
> ...


None, no ballasts exist in a quality superior to Ipower. Trust me, been there and lit that.


----------



## chronnie49 (Jul 14, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> for my 600 setup, solis-tek ballast and hortilux hps bulb.



I was planning on that setup for the next run. Right now i have a quantum 600w and its been solid so far. I want run a 600w hps and 400 mh in my 4x4.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 24, 2015)

You all need to do your research. Almost alp the digital ballasts out there are made in China. And there about 6 electronics companies withn China that makes all of them. THERE ALL THE SAME BALLASTS. Even the ones made closer to home import most of the internal circuitry from these same Chinese manufacturers. Exception ....maybe Gavita. Your old school coil and core ballasts might be made in the u.s.a. Hydrofarm might still bit i doubt it. Sunlight Supply/Sun Systems makes most of thier reflectors in Washington i believe. But make no mistake.....most digital dimmable fan or non fan cooled ballsts for hobby horticultural use ar made by the same small handful of companies in China. And they all swap internal circuitry.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 24, 2015)

As a matter of fact most of the entire "hard goods" hobby hydroponic equipment is farmed out to China in some fashion. The big 5 distributors just import and.slap a "brand name" on it. Most of your cheaper inline fans, light ratchets, cheap mini splits, environmental controllers, etc. All made by a few Chinese manufacturers. Hydrofarm, Ngw, Sunleaves, etc. Just design it with a team in close contact with thier Chinese handlers and it gets produced. Brand wars and brand loyalty in this "industry" between customers/growers is pretty funny if you know what really goes on behind the scenes. And if you really want to know the truth....the whole "industry" (supplying equipment to dope growers is the dirty untold secret) was started in the Pacific Northwest by smart hippies in the late 1970's and early eighties in garages and small polebarns. Example....General Hydroponics, Applied Hydroponics (soon to be Hydrofarm but that was actually the name of their first system), Green Air Products, Light Manufacturing, Dynagro, Eco Enterprises. The list goes on and on. Even Superior Growers Supply here in good ole Michigan was an early pioneer. The only outfit in this state for a long time. Whoever had the balls to make the equipment or use the equipment made a SHIT LOAD OF MONEY.There was one big outfit that advertised inside the front cover of High Times. They got busted so bad by Operation Green Merchant in '89 that they now sell aquarium equipment. I know this because i bought my first 400 watt sodium from them before that. I had it sent ups to an abandoned house down the street when i was 15 years old. Lol. This is all pretty useless and doesnt mean much to most.of you but it does me. Because iam passionate about this and i was there. Very young but i was. As was Jorge Cervantes, Ed Rosenthal, Mel Frank, Clackamas Coot, Nevil Schoenmaker, Sam the Skunkman, Jack Herer, Captain Ed Adair....say what you want about these guys and some of the early books on dope growing but if it wasnt for them we would still be trying to grow dope with backyard "dirt" with incandescent light bulbs and boiling our roots.


----------



## haulinbass (Oct 26, 2015)

Been saying that for years since1991, even hortilux used to be just a distributer for iwasaki, now they are partners but you used to be able to order what hortilux calls their blue mh in a plain brown eye box for the same price as any standard mh.


----------



## jijiandfarmgang (Oct 27, 2015)

Buy a ballast thats UL listed. 

Gavitas are, and its no secret I love them.

- Jiji


----------



## since1991 (Oct 27, 2015)

Yup Hortilux was distributed by Iwasaki and they used to be very inexpensive compared to the small handful of "brands" available back then. They got huge in popularity and subsequently raised thier prices through he roof.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 27, 2015)

since1991 said:


> You all need to do your research. Almost alp the digital ballasts out there are made in China. And there about 6 electronics companies withn China that makes all of them. THERE ALL THE SAME BALLASTS. Even the ones made closer to home import most of the internal circuitry from these same Chinese manufacturers. Exception ....maybe Gavita. Your old school coil and core ballasts might be made in the u.s.a. Hydrofarm might still bit i doubt it. Sunlight Supply/Sun Systems makes most of thier reflectors in Washington i believe. But make no mistake.....most digital dimmable fan or non fan cooled ballsts for hobby horticultural use ar made by the same small handful of companies in China. And they all swap internal circuitry.


Yes, sir!


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Oct 30, 2015)

I like the Lumatek ballasts. They've always served me well.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 30, 2015)

jijiandfarmgang said:


> Buy a ballast thats UL listed.
> 
> Gavitas are, and its no secret I love them.
> 
> - Jiji


Those are industrial strength units. And cost accordingly. Not saying they aren't worth the money. Just most people cannot afford them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2015)

since1991 said:


> As a matter of fact most of the entire "hard goods" hobby hydroponic equipment is farmed out to China in some fashion. The big 5 distributors just import and.slap a "brand name" on it. Most of your cheaper inline fans, light ratchets, cheap mini splits, environmental controllers, etc. All made by a few Chinese manufacturers. Hydrofarm, Ngw, Sunleaves, etc. Just design it with a team in close contact with thier Chinese handlers and it gets produced. Brand wars and brand loyalty in this "industry" between customers/growers is pretty funny if you know what really goes on behind the scenes. And if you really want to know the truth....the whole "industry" (supplying equipment to dope growers is the dirty untold secret) was started in the Pacific Northwest by smart hippies in the late 1970's and early eighties in garages and small polebarns. Example....General Hydroponics, Applied Hydroponics (soon to be Hydrofarm but that was actually the name of their first system), Green Air Products, Light Manufacturing, Dynagro, Eco Enterprises. The list goes on and on. Even Superior Growers Supply here in good ole Michigan was an early pioneer. The only outfit in this state for a long time. Whoever had the balls to make the equipment or use the equipment made a SHIT LOAD OF MONEY.There was one big outfit that advertised inside the front cover of High Times. They got busted so bad by Operation Green Merchant in '89 that they now sell aquarium equipment. I know this because i bought my first 400 watt sodium from them before that. I had it sent ups to an abandoned house down the street when i was 15 years old. Lol. This is all pretty useless and doesnt mean much to most.of you but it does me. Because iam passionate about this and i was there. Very young but i was. As was Jorge Cervantes, Ed Rosenthal, Mel Frank, Clackamas Coot, Nevil Schoenmaker, Sam the Skunkman, Jack Herer, Captain Ed Adair....say what you want about these guys and some of the early books on dope growing but if it wasnt for them we would still be trying to grow dope with backyard "dirt" with incandescent light bulbs and boiling our roots.



solis-tek are software based and comprised of mostly Japanese components. that's why i bought one. not sure about all the other brands.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 30, 2015)

Solis tek used to be made mostly by japanese componets. Not now. Software based?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2015)

when i bought mine, yes it does have japanese components. next...

software based? yes. software based. as opposed to hardware based. 
you don't have a f'in clue what you are talking about.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 30, 2015)

The hydrofarm phantom ballasts have built in hot re-strike bulb protection and are the "best built".. all componentry is double resin coated. They're built like tanks.

http://www.phantomballast.com/phantom-ii-ballast

I have lumateks, quantums, and these.. Won't buy anything but phantoms based on the re-strike protection feature alone. It's a great feature. 

Solistek would be my 2nd choice


----------



## vostok (Oct 30, 2015)

The Cadillac of the ballasts is the Gavita....built by and for the 

long established flower market in Holland it was a matter of seconds

that local weed growers got onto this, within 24 hours international

customers were clambering to get one,

nothing else compeers for cents/watt return

tho expensive to buy straight out, 

long term the yields are worth every cent.

But there are hidden costs, bulbs are almost impossible to get

and you are expected to replace the inner reflector 1x times per year

that ain't cheap, its too brittle to clean, I tried ..! lol

http://www.gavita-holland.com/


----------



## since1991 (Oct 30, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> when i bought mine, yes it does have japanese components. next...
> 
> software based? yes. software based. as opposed to hardware based.
> you don't have a f'in clue what you are talking about.


I know EXACTLY what the fuk iam talking about . I simply asked a question about software based solistek. Go grow in your tent. Matter of fact most of you noob dildos can go suck one. Growing weed is easy to pull off something smokable. Too bad big egos go along with it. No humility anymore. And riu is full egos and assholes after 3 years of growing. I was warned before coming on here by good friends that have been gardening longer than alot of you been alive. Iam deleting my account. Later and good luck.You guys just chased off an old veteran that just wanted to help. Figure it out. Wonder why real pros dont get on these forums like they did Overgrow. The only one you guys got is Uncle Ben. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2015)

since1991 said:


> I know EXACTLY what the fuk iam talking about . I simply asked a question about software based solistek. Go grow in your tent. Matter of fact most of you noob dildos can go suc


PTSD... hey man I feel your pain, just chill and come back later its over now yeah, we know the truth mate


----------



## vostok (Oct 31, 2015)

since1991 said:


> I know EXACTLY what the fuk iam talking about . I simply asked a question about software based solistek. Go grow in your tent. Matter of fact most of you noob dildos can go suck one. Growing weed is easy to pull off something smokable. Too bad big egos go along with it. No humility anymore. And riu is full egos and assholes after 3 years of growing. I was warned before coming on here by good friends that have been gardening longer than alot of you been alive. Iam deleting my account. Later and good luck.You guys just chased off an old veteran that just wanted to help. Figure it out. Wonder why real pros dont get on these forums like they did Overgrow. The only one you guys got is Uncle Ben. Lol













I got news for you ..*Honey Sweetie Pie..*

There was this *JERK *who never listened to his only buddy

Who signed up on a ship you can never leave ...

*dumb really dumb ..*

I'm glad that in the 2 months you been at

*TROLL IT UP* that you have made at least *one buddy*

YO ...don't tell me that it was your only friend Ben..?

please go back to *Homo Grow!* it suits U


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2015)

since1991 said:


> I know EXACTLY what the fuk iam talking about . I simply asked a question about software based solistek. Go grow in your tent. Matter of fact most of you noob dildos can go suck one. Growing weed is easy to pull off something smokable. Too bad big egos go along with it. No humility anymore. And riu is full egos and assholes after 3 years of growing. I was warned before coming on here by good friends that have been gardening longer than alot of you been alive. Iam deleting my account. Later and good luck.You guys just chased off an old veteran that just wanted to help. Figure it out. Wonder why real pros dont get on these forums like they did Overgrow. The only one you guys got is Uncle Ben. Lol


sorry to pee in your cheerios. you are the one who made the big bold statement that everybody here doesn't know crap about ballasts and they are all the same chinese crap. so i had to set you straight about the solis tek. and i could tell when you asked about it being software based that you had no clue what you were talking about. take a basic electronics class and come back and explain the difference b/t software and hardware based electronic devices. 

adios... send me a forwarding address and i'll send some kleenex your way.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 31, 2015)

vostok said:


> The Cadillac of the ballasts is the Gavita....built by and for the
> 
> long established flower market in Holland it was a matter of seconds
> 
> ...


Are these 600 Gravitas compatible with an existing air cooled light fixture and will they run on 120V?

The website seems to indicate the 600 PRO series is 240V only? Are their lower series that say 120V/240V the same quality level?

I have a 6 yr. old ballast that I'm thinking of replacing, keeping the old as an emergency back up...but there seems to be complications sorting through these sites that advertise them...one makes you click on a 240V acknowledgement button before you can order...

I'm just a humble private grower here...not commercial, but I like quality equipment too...


----------



## vostok (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Tang, tho we prefer to differ on various threads,
I urge you *not* to install your old bulbs in any Gavita ballast
my Gav, 600w requires Gavita's own bulbs, double ended
that work a little different to the current market crap,
the ballast takes mu current! 240v and flicks it up to 400w
you will still be waiting a year to fry an egg on it (no citation needed)

*Input Voltage: 240 Volt +/- 10%*
External dim: Gavita Master Controller
External dim connector: RJ14 (6P4C)
*Light Source: 600W 400V electronic single ended lamp*
it needs Gavita's own EL bulbs
more here:
http://www.gavita-holland.com/index.php/products/proline/item/gavita-pro-600.html

These are even more 'open' and highly flexible




http://www.amazon.co.uk/C-A-P-NextGen-Digital-1000w-Ballast/dp/B003H7N88E
and gaining good ground in a shoody market


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 31, 2015)

vostok said:


> Hi Tang, tho we prefer to differ on various threads,
> I urge you *not* to install your old bulbs in any Gavita ballast
> my Gav, 600w requires Gavita's own bulbs, double ended
> that work a little different to the current market crap,
> ...


Appreciate the info, thanks V!


----------



## dbkick (Oct 31, 2015)

Welthink makes a pretty decent ballast. 
http://welthink.en.alibaba.com/product/1560753029-221149544/UL_CUL_210W_315W_CMH_CDM_electronic_ballast_for_Philip_Cosmopolis_and_Elite_Lighting_UL_CUL_listed.html#!


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 31, 2015)

since1991 said:


> You all need to do your research. Almost alp the digital ballasts out there are made in China. And there about 6 electronics companies withn China that makes all of them. THERE ALL THE SAME BALLASTS. Even the ones made closer to home import most of the internal circuitry from these same Chinese manufacturers. Exception ....maybe Gavita. Your old school coil and core ballasts might be made in the u.s.a. Hydrofarm might still bit i doubt it. Sunlight Supply/Sun Systems makes most of thier reflectors in Washington i believe. But make no mistake.....most digital dimmable fan or non fan cooled ballsts for hobby horticultural use ar made by the same small handful of companies in China. And they all swap internal circuitry.


That may be true. But.... not everything made in china should be written off as crap. That is old school thinking. In fact, china manufacters some quality product. iPhones comes to mind immediately...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> That may be true. But.... not everything made in china should be written off as crap...


nope.. just 99% of it. they still make one mean eggroll.


----------



## Picard (Nov 1, 2015)

Have a look at 1000 w HPS from dimlux expert lighting gravita are really really good dimlux in a different league though they cost a lot but worth every penny they can tell if a plant is struggling with heat then simulate a cloud passing when linked to there sensor and simulate sunrise sunset they can even tell if the leaves are loosing more moisture faster than the roots are taking it up awsome price of kit


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 5, 2015)

I use 9x600 Mahimus digital ballasts for the last 3 years. They are great ballast very quiet and run very cool and cheap I got mine for $220 and have no noisy fans. The gravita will run very very hot u will need to run a set of good fans to keep the temp down


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

for de fixtures gavita, for single bulb end Solis tek all day long


----------



## Joe Buddens (Nov 6, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Do your research first..are you willing to spend a couple hundred dollars for what might be an incremental improvement in light? You might be better off investing in a high quality bulb instead. I've read a few grows that just switching to a good hortilux hps bulb increased yield substantially, some saying as much as 20%. If your going to spend the $$$ get a 1000W ballast and a bulb..keep your hood..if you can control the heat in your space.[/QUO
> 
> Hortilux bulbs rock!


----------



## Kind Sir (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a 4x4 tent with a 600W Phantom II Ballast/Hortilux eye bulb. I want to add another light in there, suggestions on wattage and brand? 

Im 100% happy with Phantom but want to save some $. What do you think?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2015)

since1991 said:


> As a matter of fact most of the entire "hard goods" hobby hydroponic equipment is farmed out to China in some fashion. The big 5 distributors just import and.slap a "brand name" on it. Most of your cheaper inline fans, light ratchets, cheap mini splits, environmental controllers, etc. All made by a few Chinese manufacturers. Hydrofarm, Ngw, Sunleaves, etc. Just design it with a team in close contact with thier Chinese handlers and it gets produced. Brand wars and brand loyalty in this "industry" between customers/growers is pretty funny if you know what really goes on behind the scenes. And if you really want to know the truth....the whole "industry" (supplying equipment to dope growers is the dirty untold secret) was started in the Pacific Northwest by smart hippies in the late 1970's and early eighties in garages and small polebarns. Example....General Hydroponics, Applied Hydroponics (soon to be Hydrofarm but that was actually the name of their first system), Green Air Products, Light Manufacturing, Dynagro, Eco Enterprises. The list goes on and on. Even Superior Growers Supply here in good ole Michigan was an early pioneer. The only outfit in this state for a long time. Whoever had the balls to make the equipment or use the equipment made a SHIT LOAD OF MONEY.There was one big outfit that advertised inside the front cover of High Times. They got busted so bad by Operation Green Merchant in '89 that they now sell aquarium equipment. I know this because i bought my first 400 watt sodium from them before that. I had it sent ups to an abandoned house down the street when i was 15 years old. Lol. This is all pretty useless and doesnt mean much to most.of you but it does me. Because iam passionate about this and i was there. Very young but i was. As was Jorge Cervantes, Ed Rosenthal, Mel Frank, Clackamas Coot, Nevil Schoenmaker, Sam the Skunkman, Jack Herer, Captain Ed Adair....say what you want about these guys and some of the early books on dope growing but if it wasnt for them we would still be trying to grow dope with backyard "dirt" with incandescent light bulbs and boiling our roots.


THIS. Today is the golden age of indoor gardening- not only is the weed that inspired everything legal in many places now, but technology is bringing ever better equipment and techniques to this now very real industry.

I am one of these new pioneers, finding, integrating and spreading the word about new techniques and technologies that will feed us, medicate us and perhaps even house us. I know my dream home is a glorified greenhouse! And why not?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> nope.. just 99% of it. they still make one mean eggroll.


We get the quality from China that we demand. Since we always demand a lower price instead, the Chinese, being a highly pragmatic people, are only too happy to oblige.

Want better quality? Be ready to pay for it- but don't blame the Chinese/Koreans/Vietnamese/Africans for SELLING US WHAT WE WANT.

Besides, have you ever tried to make an eggroll? I can manage wontons and pot stickers but them fuckin' eggrolls take TALENT, bro!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2015)

Back to the original topic; in five years, you'll have trouble giving ballasts away, as COB LED prices continue to fall and their efficiency and performance continues to improve.

@REALSTYLES has a DIY COB LED panel over his veg right now that is 70% efficient. SEVENTY PERCENT!

If it is or drives a bulb, its day as the sun in your growroom is coming to an end- simply because no light source with a bulb in it comes close to the efficiency of COB LED. I'd hedge on spectrum... but no. Too many grows right here on RIU are showing that light from COBs grows pot very well, indeed.

You may now go back to deciding which steam locomotive you want.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 13, 2015)

If your not running hortilux bulb your simply fucking yourself


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 13, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I have a 4x4 tent with a 600W Phantom II Ballast/Hortilux eye bulb. I want to add another light in there, suggestions on wattage and brand?
> 
> Im 100% happy with Phantom but want to save some $. What do you think?


Hi King Sir. I run all 9x600 Lucius mahimus digital ballast with 4x whisper 300m fan only on hot day I will run all 4 as it can get very hot here. That's under 6 pot and I use mech over the top to keep wide and low. My room is 2,5 x 2.7 meters. Im not sure what fans your using and were u living but the Lucius are a great ballast and u can get them at a good price. The 600W Phantom II Ballast looks like a very good ballast I have not seen them over here


----------



## Kind Sir (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I run one 6" Hurricane Inline Fan/Phresh filter. Live in miwest USA. Its winter and quite cold, will have upgraded ventilation by summer so I want to add another light for sure.


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 13, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> Thanks for the reply. I run one 6" Hurricane Inline Fan/Phresh filter. Live in miwest USA. Its winter and quite cold, will have upgraded ventilation by summer so I want to add another light for sure.


Hi again yes is not far of summer over here and starting to warm up in Australian. I run thermo fan and heater control for winter and a 2000 watt oil heater here as im in colder part of aust in the south east. I looked up the ballast and hortilux bulb u r using and can not get them here but they look very good. I think u could run 2x600 in there but do u run a thermo controller in your room.


----------



## Kind Sir (Nov 13, 2015)

bryangtho said:


> Hi again yes is not far of summer over here and starting to warm up in Australian. I run thermo fan and heater control for winter and a 2000 watt oil heater here as im in colder part of aust in the south east. I looked up the ballast and hortilux bulb u r using and can not get them here but they look very good. I think u could run 2x600 in there but do u run a thermo controller in your room.


I assume a thermo controller regulates the temp? Like at a certain temp either the heater or AC will turn on? No I don't, would if I could afford it. My temps stay from 72F to 80 or so. I use a hood, so would like to get another so I can blow air through both of them you know what I mean.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrasun( magnetic ballast) and hortilux worked great for me,,, unfortunately I had to sell it sum years back,, at the moment I'm using Ipower digital and dimmable, its a piece of shit,,lol, you get what you pay for


----------



## Kind Sir (Nov 13, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> Extrasun( magnetic ballast) and hortilux worked great for me,,, unfortunately I had to sell it sum years back,, at the moment I'm using Ipower digital and dimmable, its a piece of shit,,lol, you get what you pay for


I dont know much about all this stuff, just to boost my knowledge on this area what reason does your Ipower ballast suck?


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 13, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I dont know much about all this stuff, just to boost my knowledge on this area what reason does your Ipower ballast suck?


They do the job,, mine is noisy as hell with two fans in it,, I dont feel its as powerful as others, plus I have the ipower hps bulb in it,' it wouldn't be so bad if I got a decent buld,,which is my plan here real soon,, (hortilux)


----------



## Scobbysnacks (Nov 14, 2015)

Get a galaxy grow amp and call it a day..one of the best out there. Look on amazon.. got mine there, good price and they are one of the best ballast I've laid my hands on..great build quality And no need to worry about your neighbors calling the cable company if you have old wiring..look up rf interference. I don't have old wiring but why risk it..best of luck..


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 16, 2015)

If everyone is really looking for the "best" ballast, why are you leaving out the Square Wave Platinum Ballast by Hortilux?

 

On a side note, apparently the remote Gavita ballasts have been yanked from the market due to not complying with residential RF requirements?


----------



## Bigozgood (Nov 18, 2015)

I


Scobbysnacks said:


> Get a galaxy grow amp and call it a day..one of the best out there. Look on amazon.. got mine there, good price and they are one of the best ballast I've laid my hands on..great build quality And no need to worry about your neighbors calling the cable company if you have old wiring..look up rf interference. I don't have old wiring but why risk it..best of luck..


I'm going to look into that.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Nov 18, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> If your not running hortilux bulb your simply fucking yourself


Solis tek bulbs are better IMO and cheaper for sure.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 19, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Solis tek bulbs are better IMO and cheaper for sure.


solis tek is better than the hortilux? If thats true i gotta get some cause hortilux is bad ass.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 19, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Solis tek bulbs are better IMO and cheaper for sure.


how cheap are they? I get 1k hortilux for 58 bucks


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Nov 19, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> how cheap are they? I get 1k hortilux for 58 bucks


Scratch that then. On my coast hortilux bulbs are still over 100 bucks a piece while solis tek are around 80.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 19, 2015)

Plantmax HPS thouies can be had for $25 apiece and they test very well against more expensive lamps.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 19, 2015)

If you're buying HPS lighting for your garden, you're buying obsolete equipment. While it's true that they're cheap and still work, there are better options becoming available at cost competitive price points. 315W CMH lighting is currently popular in Colorado warehouses. COB LED is coming, like a freight train headed downhill, and just as unstoppable.


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 19, 2015)

I love all the new lighting tech coming out also but I honestly don't see HID being knocked out of the market.
One other thing that people keep ignoring is that HID lighting is not just sitting still either. Are there not new lamp chemistries being released?

Just a side note - this is a 1000W Hotilux Super HPS being fired by the Platinum ballast. Not how white it is. Same lamp was yellow as hell and you had to use trick photography to take photo's with a mag ballast. Not anymore


----------



## antimatt3r (Nov 20, 2015)

Hortilux platinum, boss shit, low frequency square wave, 5 yr warranty and comes with a bulb........ If you dont wanna spend $500 then get a Solis Tek for 200


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

OneHitDone said:


> I love all the new lighting tech coming out also but I honestly don't see HID being knocked out of the market.
> One other thing that people keep ignoring is that HID lighting is not just sitting still either. Are there not new lamp chemistries being released?
> 
> Just a side note - this is a 1000W Hotilux Super HPS being fired by the Platinum ballast. Not how white it is. Same lamp was yellow as hell and you had to use trick photography to take photo's with a mag ballast. Not anymore
> ...


Those square wave ballasts are da shit.

Until you compare them to COB LED.

I have some 315W kits, not sure if I'll ever get around to using them!


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 30, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> how cheap are they? I get 1k hortilux for 58 bucks


You can find that price on Amazon. Just be warned, a lot of reviewers have reported receiving used bulbs.
OP,
I use Solis Tek I also use Ushio OptiBlue in my 600. Getting ready to buy 2 1k ballasts. Ill be using the 1k Ushio OptiRed bulbs as well. I may got a red and blue in bloom. Havent decided yet.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Nov 30, 2015)

I do not understand why people looking or a new ballast still fucks with out dated tech 
been pulling 3.5 pounds per with my Nanolux and there out performing my Gravitas,, i think i am going to unload al Gav's on ebay and purchase 8 more of these 

http://247garden.com/nanolux-1215-watt-double-ended-fixture-ballast-and-hps-de-grow-light-combo.html


----------



## OneHitDone (Nov 30, 2015)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I do not understand why people looking or a new ballast still fucks with out dated tech
> been pulling 3.5 pounds per with my Nanolux and there out performing my Gravitas,, i think i am going to unload al Gav's on ebay and purchase 8 more of these
> 
> http://247garden.com/nanolux-1215-watt-double-ended-fixture-ballast-and-hps-de-grow-light-combo.html


Those badboys must be pulling 1300+W from the wall?

What kind of area are you covering with them?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Nov 30, 2015)

OneHitDone said:


> Those badboys must be pulling 1300+W from the wall?
> 
> What kind of area are you covering with them?


5 x 5 area 
Tellin you best bang for the buck and to top it off its a smart ballast and 160,000 lumens its going to produce  compared to Hordilux 130,000 inital strt up i comparison 

You can even get the 600 watt unit which you can bump up to 660 watts 

put a NCCS light controller and you got the ultimate light system on the market and to top it ll off its 20 percent cheaper then Gavita


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 1, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> You can find that price on Amazon. Just be warned, a lot of reviewers have reported receiving used bulbs.
> OP,
> I use Solis Tek I also use Ushio OptiBlue in my 600. Getting ready to buy 2 1k ballasts. Ill be using the 1k Ushio OptiRed bulbs as well. I may got a red and blue in bloom. Havent decided yet.


I get them brand new from my local hydro store


----------



## pratzman (Dec 3, 2015)

greekFIRE said:


> So , I wood like to up grade my ballast. I have a 600watt ipower Digital dimmable HPS MH Ballast. been in use for about a year now.
> What are some of the better brand name ballast on the market that have more power then the ipower ?
> 
> I heard of these names before
> ...


I use Apollo Horticulture brand. Nice equipment and a great price...an outfit called "lowballer" on ebay has a 600 watt package that includes a dimabable digital ballast, MH and HPS bulbs, descent socket and reflector hood, hangers, along with a timer for: $135.00. that includes shipping...all brand new.


----------



## Frazer (Dec 18, 2015)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> 5 x 5 area
> Tellin you best bang for the buck and to top it off its a smart ballast and 160,000 lumens its going to produce  compared to Hordilux 130,000 inital strt up i comparison
> 
> You can even get the 600 watt unit which you can bump up to 660 watts
> ...


That NCCS from Nanolux is awesome! For under $100 you can control just about everything. They said they're expanding it too!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 18, 2015)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I do not understand why people looking or a new ballast still fucks with out dated tech
> been pulling 3.5 pounds per with my Nanolux and there out performing my Gravitas,, i think i am going to unload al Gav's on ebay and purchase 8 more of these
> 
> http://247garden.com/nanolux-1215-watt-double-ended-fixture-ballast-and-hps-de-grow-light-combo.html


Hell yes! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

My new favorite ballast;


----------



## since1991 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I do not understand why people looking or a new ballast still fucks with out dated tech
> been pulling 3.5 pounds per with my Nanolux and there out performing my Gravitas,, i think i am going to unload al Gav's on ebay and purchase 8 more of these
> 
> http://247garden.com/nanolux-1215-watt-double-ended-fixture-ballast-and-hps-de-grow-light-combo.html


I agree mostly. Double ended hps are really state of the art efficiency in Hid lighting. The old school single endeds still have thier place. Personal use crops and noob growers with limited budgets (hey we all been there) mostly use tents with just one or two lamps. And depending on where you live in alot of situations you might not really need air conditioning. Especially if you use air cooled hoods with insulated ducting with the rite fans and proper ventilation. Largely depends on your areas climate. With hot ass double ended hps its a pretty much a given that you need air conditioning. Preferably mini split style to maximize the room with co2. And all that shit gets pricey to buy...pricey to run.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My new favorite ballast;
> View attachment 3606134


All that COB stuff is greek to me but that might be changing soon. If the claims are legit iam goi g to start looking into the latest in led technology. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

since1991 said:


> All that COB stuff is greek to me but that might be changing soon. If the claims are legit iam goi g to start looking into the latest in led technology. Sounds very interesting.


You are where I was 6 months ago. Since then I've ordered 51 modules and taken delivery of just over half of them. The ones that are shining on plants right now are causing their growth to exceed all my expectations. 

The rest will be up and running asap!


----------



## since1991 (Feb 11, 2016)

Build yourself ones rite? What does a completed kit cost to run.....say... 4x4 or 4x8 tables??


----------



## since1991 (Feb 11, 2016)

I run 8 gavita 6/750's now. Each lamp covering 4x4


----------



## since1991 (Feb 11, 2016)

Double ended hps are really nice. But the air conditioning costs are ridiculous in the warmer months.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You are where I was 6 months ago. Since then I've ordered 51 modules and taken delivery of just over half of them. The ones that are shining on plants right now are causing their growth to exceed all my expectations.
> 
> The rest will be up and running asap!


Have you figured out a way to run cobs vertical?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Have you figured out a way to run cobs vertical?


well i am waiting on my 120 cob order and talking to other suppliers as i am putting up 4 full sized green houses and thinking of adding them into the equation but how i am building mine is genius i mean here would not be hard to stand them up and go vertical now as for running passive round heat sinks i am also making my units reversed air cooled meaning only top of unit where drivers are and heat sinks will be inside havoc and exhaust fan will be pulling cool air on them 
horizontal grower here but here is rough drawings of cooling heat sinks and drivers


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I do not understand why people looking or a new ballast still fucks with out dated tech
> been pulling 3.5 pounds per with my Nanolux and there out performing my Gravitas,, i think i am going to unload al Gav's on ebay and purchase 8 more of these
> 
> http://247garden.com/nanolux-1215-watt-double-ended-fixture-ballast-and-hps-de-grow-light-combo.html


Yea seen a few in local hydro store selling $509 a piece, pulling 1200w and dude said they pulling 3lbs off one light.
liked how flat the reflectors are gives you more height clearance. Nanolux, solis tek and Galaxy grow amp ballast are my favorites


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Have you figured out a way to run cobs vertical?


Yes. There's exactly no reason not to.

Fuck, even the fins will work better once they're oriented the right way!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I do not understand why people looking or a new ballast still fucks with out dated tech
> been pulling 3.5 pounds per with my Nanolux and there out performing my Gravitas,, i think i am going to unload al Gav's on ebay and purchase 8 more of these
> 
> http://247garden.com/nanolux-1215-watt-double-ended-fixture-ballast-and-hps-de-grow-light-combo.html


Aren't all in one DE's obsolete already though in terms of par output?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Build yourself ones rite? What does a completed kit cost to run.....say... 4x4 or 4x8 tables??


It gets costly building a Cob unit real numbers 120 cobs shipped to door 8000.00 you still need drivers, heat sinks , holders , lens , or reflectors etc

so all said n done your looking at 400 unit 41 bucks per cob x 8 heat sinks, drivers, misc , wire, and your time which i did not add i would safely say 500 - 550 for all parts not including metal or what your putting them into the box and that is 400 watts nd what people are 1.5 gpw on average @ 52 percent efficiency so no matter what 48 percent is still heat 
with my set up 6000 watts i will in fact Dim them ... under drive them which will lower power and increase efficiency for instance this is what 1600 watts covering in 7 x 4 and change area 28 Sq feet ?? 57 watts per Sq foot
PPFD At about 4.65 umol/J, 1600 x .56 / 28 x 10.7 x 4.65 = 1592


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Aren't all in one DE's obsolete already though in terms of par output?


Nah like i said for instance only to make a 400 watt Cob diy unit your looking at what honestly ??? Canada here cobs after converting to USA not including shipping was 7100.00 for 120 cobs that is a shit load of cash shipping not included specially at currency exchange rates etc ... 3590's only you still need heat sinks holders lens or reflectors like i said wiring and the box now this is for 6000 watts i cold of very easily ordered 16 1215 watt units for the price of cobs
@ 3 pounds per light or lets round it up 20,000 watts so 16 x 3 48 pound harvest you can safely say 6000 watts of Cobs are not going to get them numbers but hey might put them in one green house and do a grow  green house style 300 gallon raised beds live soil that is the plans for now as spring is on its way  or do a 1600 watt indoor but i can not see it more like Fall where i can really guage what is what maybe a 400- 800 watt grow this summer like i said right now rigging up few green houses for up n coming summer 

I am lucky thou have a master appliance electrician that does this shit anxious in putting them together as he is also interested in it


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Nah like i said for instance only to make a 400 watt Cob diy unit your looking at what honestly ??? Canada here cobs after converting to USA not including shipping was 7100.00 for 120 cobs that is a shit load of cash shipping not included specially at currency exchange rates etc ... 3590's only you still need heat sinks holders lens or reflectors like i said wiring and the box now this is for 6000 watts i cold of very easily ordered 16 1215 watt units for the price of cobs
> @ 3 pounds per light or lets round it up 20,000 watts so 16 x 3 48 pound harvest you can safely say 6000 watts of Cobs are not going to get them numbers but hey might put them in one green house and do a grow  green house style 300 gallon raised beds live soil that is the plans for now as spring is on its way  or do a 1600 watt indoor but i can not see it more like Fall where i can really guage what is what maybe a 400- 800 watt grow this summer like i said right now rigging up few green houses for up n coming summer
> 
> I am lucky thou have a master appliance electrician that does this shit anxious in putting them together as he is also interested in it


With a 400 watt hps is realistically like for a 2x2, when you have 400 watts of cob is the plant layout bigger? So like does the 400 watt cob eat up more space or can you easily run it in a 2x2?


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey bud i am not the guy but i am using like 32 x 48 t 12 units to make a 400 watt unit Yes mongo i purchased cobs lol seriously fucking never thought i would but you know me from way back and i am trying to get away with big power and that is 1000 units so placing 4 of them units together giving me 64" x 96 or 5 x 8 40 Sq feet so with 1600 watts in 40 Sq feet compared to either when i did 5 x 10 2000 watts magnetic 5 pounds dry or 5 x 10 2430 watts 6 1/4 dry pounds De's


----------



## since1991 (Feb 11, 2016)

Now iam totally lost here....when yall sat 7 - 8 grand for cobs what does this mean to traditional HID growers? Cuz that shit sounds way outta my wallet. What little i know abot LED is them Spyder 1200's and those are way too pricey for my bankroll. Iam willing to i investigate but i hear so much conflicting info.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Hey bud i am not the guy but i am using like 32 x 48 t 12 units to make a 400 watt unit Yes mongo i purchased cobs lol seriously fucking never thought i would but you know me from way back and i am trying to get away with big power and that is 1000 units so placing 4 of them units together giving me 64" x 96 or 5 x 8 40 Sq feet so with 1600 watts in 40 Sq feet compared to either when i did 5 x 10 2000 watts magnetic 5 pounds dry or 5 x 10 2430 watts 6 1/4 dry pounds De's


Real quick, What ever happened to your miracle grow commercial run? There was like 60 of them maybe more.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> With a 400 watt hps is realistically like for a 2x2, when you have 400 watts of cob is the plant layout bigger? So like does the 400 watt cob eat up more space or can you easily run it in a 2x2?


You can buy or build COB LED lighting solutions for basically any plant ready space from one square foot on up to the sky and budget is the limit.

I designed and had built a module with driver and COBs. Then I had it replicated by the dozen, so they become flexible and interchangeable as the famed Lego toy blocks from my youth. This way I can mount them as densely as needed to achieve a desired light level. Being modular, they're very easy to reconfigure and work with in numbers.

To answer your question above, keep in mind that you can run a 250W, 400W or even get away with a well cooled 600W in that space. Each of those is a very different style, however.

The same is true of the COB LED chips the guys over on these very LED forums of RIU are designing, building and sharing. 2x2=4sq ft, so as little as 100W of efficiently driven (read low wattage, also means more chips and thus higher initial cost) LED would work very well.

At the other end if the scale, I'd imagine a budget high PAR build with fewer chips running at higher amps pulling as much as 400W just absolutely blasting the bejeezus out of the plants. If the system can support the plant's ability to take the glare, then that's what high intensity gardening is all about, right?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Hey bud i am not the guy but i am using like 32 x 48 t 12 units to make a 400 watt unit Yes mongo i purchased cobs lol seriously fucking never thought i would but you know me from way back and i am trying to get away with big power and that is 1000 units so placing 4 of them units together giving me 64" x 96 or 5 x 8 40 Sq feet so with 1600 watts in 40 Sq feet compared to either when i did 5 x 10 2000 watts magnetic 5 pounds dry or 5 x 10 2430 watts 6 1/4 dry pounds De's


So your saying 5 1/2 feet by 8 feet with 1000 watt of cobs?


----------



## since1991 (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can buy or build COB LED lighting solutions for basically any plant ready space from one square foot on up to the sky and budget is the limit
> 
> I designed and had built a module with driver and COBs. Then I had it replicated by the dozen, so they become flexible and interchangeable as the famed Lego toy blocks from my youth. This way I can mount them as densely as needed to achieve a desired light level. Being modular, they're very easy to reconfigure and work with in numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## since1991 (Feb 11, 2016)

Anarchy anarchy....i dont know what it means but i like it.....lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Anarchy anarchy....i dont know what it means but i like it.....lol


You're gonna love what I grow with my light Legos, lol


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

But the truth is efficiency and yes cob is better but pending on how you configure it this is one thing i never really checked into maybe someone can chime in 
for instance i will be at 52 percent efficient,, not sure what efficiency DE's are but 5 - 10 perent difference is like pissing in a lake and seeing if you see your yellow piss its fuck all 
And most importantly sure you can under drive them and bring up efficiency but yields might also suffer but i will be able to see it first hand buy running side by sides like 2 - 400's Cob's full power vs in yields with 2 - 400 cobs @ half power which do you think will yield more lol but the best part is 3 - 400 watt cobs Vs 1215 DE so i got some fun and unbiased tests to do on my end lol 

But people got to realize Seriously them De units are bad mother fuckers i mean they kick ass ,, and for 430 bucks for nanno DE 1215 watter you will also get numbers


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can buy or build COB LED lighting solutions for basically any plant ready space from one square foot on up to the sky and budget is the limit.
> 
> I designed and had built a module with driver and COBs. Then I had it replicated by the dozen, so they become flexible and interchangeable as the famed Lego toy blocks from my youth. This way I can mount them as densely as needed to achieve a desired light level. They're very easy to reconfigure.
> 
> ...


Awesome explanation thanks. So you do have to spread the cobs out more for more yield? Like same with gavita now all of the sudden you get a 5x5 or a little bigger? I was just trying to understand the efficiency a little better compared to other lamps. Like if 400 watt cob does 3x3 or 4x4, but 2 400 watt hps can do 4x4. I know your paying more in electricity (barley any really), I don't know i was just thinking to my self i guess. I really would like a 4 bar array, but am i really only saving on paying for 200 watts? Hope i didn't loose any one. Im probably way off base.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> With a 400 watt hps is realistically like for a 2x2, when you have 400 watts of cob is the plant layout bigger? So like does the 400 watt cob eat up more space or can you easily run it in a 2x2?


 seriously 3 x 3 area so 9 Sq feet giving you 
44.4 watts per Sq foot for a 400 hps


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can buy or build COB LED lighting solutions for basically any plant ready space from one square foot on up to the sky and budget is the limit.
> 
> I designed and had built a module with driver and COBs. Then I had it replicated by the dozen, so they become flexible and interchangeable as the famed Lego toy blocks from my youth. This way I can mount them as densely as needed to achieve a desired light level. Being modular, they're very easy to reconfigure and work with in numbers.
> 
> ...


 could you post a picture of this unit you got going now ????


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Awesome explanation thanks. So you do have to spread the cobs out more for more yield? Like same with gavita now all of the sudden you get a 5x5 or a little bigger? I was just trying to understand the efficiency a little better compared to other lamps. Like if 400 watt cob does 3x3 or 4x4, but 2 400 watt hps can do 4x4. I know your paying more in electricity (barley any really), I don't know i was just thinking to my self i guess. I really would like a 4 bar array, but am i really only saving on paying for 200 watts? Hope i didn't loose any one. Im probably way off base.


 I am looking forward to actually testing the out put of my cobs everyone here has it to a science but i am looking forward to testing them like this test 4 feet above the plant to see what is what real time


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Awesome explanation thanks. So you do have to spread the cobs out more for more yield? Like same with gavita now all of the sudden you get a 5x5 or a little bigger? I was just trying to understand the efficiency a little better compared to other lamps. Like if 400 watt cob does 3x3 or 4x4, but 2 400 watt hps can do 4x4. I know your paying more in electricity (barley any really), I don't know i was just thinking to my self i guess. I really would like a 4 bar array, but am i really only saving on paying for 200 watts? Hope i didn't loose any one. Im probably way off base.


You're trying, but it's complicated and I'm not explaining it very well.

One big rule is not to over or under drive your HID lamps. It hurts both life and performance of the lamp to do it.

COB LED is totally different. The full nominal rated wattage of the chip is where it emits the most light, but is at its LEAST efficient. Higher drive current always equals lower efficiency in a given chip. As you might imagine, different chips have different 'current droop' curves, making them relatively more or less suitable for this kind of underclocking, if you like.

A few more expensive chips can be taken pretty far in this direction, generating some eye opening efficiency numbers. However, it's also very expensive to buy four or six times as many chips for a given wattage draw as when one chooses to run the chip at its maximum power. Here lies the basic design tradeoff. Do you need low heat, high efficiency or is more output your goal?

Better spectrum is also easily obtained relative to most HID lights, and is one of the additional benefits gained.

Finally we come to projected lifespan. The leading adopters don't know, because every year or two they keep upgrading their chips! The consensus is to keep your chips cool and run them softly to get the best life from them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I am looking forward to actually testing the out put of my cobs everyone here has it to a science but i am looking forward to testing them like this test 4 feet above the plant to see what is what real time


That needs to be done. For the big tree gardeners. Or for the stretchy og fucking gardeners that only want to veg for 23 or 24 days.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're trying, but it's complicated and I'm not explaining it very well.
> 
> One big rule is not to over or under drive your HID lamps. It hurts both life and performance of the lamp to do it.
> 
> ...


yes but many tend to forget and what many been screaming about is UV so like you said its a trade off you know for resin production you know the protection of the plant and what we seek the most lol
Cause Unlike incandescent and fluorescent light sources, Cree LED Lighting products produce virtually no light in the ultraviolet (UV) or infrared (IR) spectrums. i guess that is why Growmaus appears to run some UV in his grow rooms


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> yes but many tend to forget and what many been screaming about is UV so like you said its a trade off
> Cause Unlike incandescent and fluorescent light sources, Cree LED Lighting products produce virtually no light in the ultraviolet (UV) or infrared (IR) spectrums.


Yea but cree stock is almost 30 a share. So please keep it happy with the word Cree!!!!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but cree stock is almost 30 a share. So please keep it happy with the word Cree!!!!


 You just make sure when it goes over what you paid you get the fuck out CASH out cause its been split and dividends have been paid now its only a hook for the fish that will never make money in it


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> You just make sure when it goes over what you paid you get the fuck out CASH out cause its been split and dividends have been paid now its only a hook for the fish that will never make money in it


Its over already. I cant get out now. What happens if the whole commercial garden movement goes to the 3590. Like every garden in the world will be cree chips.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

Mongo i am sure there is going to be another big boy on the block shortly appears every 5 -6 years some new lighting tech comes into play DE;s then CMH , plasma , now 3590's trust me them Chinese will come up with something out of this world lol they always do


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Its over already. I cant get out now. What happens if the whole commercial garden movement goes to the 3590. Like every garden in the world will be cree chips.


The driving/resulting economies of scale would have breathtaking implications for the efficiency of growing indoors, anywhere power can be acquired or generated. Imagine an indoor growing movement built around ever better and less expensive COB LED chips, both lighting and heating homes of the future while growing food and medicine for their occupants.

Welcome to the future; we ARE that movement. I'm just one of many building it, block by foundational block.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

This is how i see it the future of growing is going to eventually stop indoor you know when prices start to double in the few years to come from power to food to double taxes its inevitable specially in USA the real movement is of course what the world is in fact talking about reduction of fossil fuels and the green movement i honestly think green house growing will be the fastest movement of them all Sun power being self sufficient , i will post up some pictures shortly  of new green house builds as well as not only MJ but food that is what its all about being self sufficient in producing your own power , food , and other resources off grid power is the future and being able to survive when prices climb over the roof 
ITS COMING .. already got hundreds of plants growing from califlower to cucumbers potatoes carrots tomatoes anyone see the prices of califlower now holy fuck yup time to become truly self sufficient


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Nah like i said for instance only to make a 400 watt Cob diy unit your looking at what honestly ??? Canada here cobs after converting to USA not including shipping was 7100.00 for 120 cobs that is a shit load of cash shipping not included specially at currency exchange rates etc ... 3590's only you still need heat sinks holders lens or reflectors like i said wiring and the box now this is for 6000 watts i cold of very easily ordered 16 1215 watt units for the price of cobs
> @ 3 pounds per light or lets round it up 20,000 watts so 16 x 3 48 pound harvest you can safely say 6000 watts of Cobs are not going to get them numbers but hey might put them in one green house and do a grow  green house style 300 gallon raised beds live soil that is the plans for now as spring is on its way  or do a 1600 watt indoor but i can not see it more like Fall where i can really guage what is what maybe a 400- 800 watt grow this summer like i said right now rigging up few green houses for up n coming summer
> 
> I am lucky thou have a master appliance electrician that does this shit anxious in putting them together as he is also interested in it


Ah i see the confusion, no i was comparing the "all in one" de kits vs the galaxy ballast(or any matching 1200w 400v strike ballast), philips de bulb and sun ac/de hood. That combo puts out 40-50% more par then the gavita fixture can do by itself.

I see your point about cobs. It can get expensive but for some people (such as myself) it would save me money in just 2 years. But I've been an electrical engineer for 15+ years, i know for a fact that those chips will be outdated and half priced by the time i get my money worth. I'll wait a few more years to get a better first impression.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ah i see the confusion, no i was comparing the "all in one" de kits vs the galaxy ballast(or any matching 1200w 400v strike ballast), philips de bulb and sun ac/de hood. That combo puts out 40-50% more par then the gavita fixture can do by itself.
> 
> I see your point about cobs. It can get expensive but for some people (such as myself) it would save me money in just 2 years. But I've been an electrical engineer for 15+ years, i know for a fact that those chips will be outdated and half priced by the time i get my money worth. I'll wait a few more years to get a better first impression.


Then either you suck at math as an electrical engineer or you suck at growing, bro- because if you can't get a $50 COB to grow you an ounce of pot in six months, I'd say it's time to find a new hobby! 

It's all love, I'm just razzin' on you a bit brother, but for real now, it ain't that hard to make these chips pay their way in this dodge!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ah i see the confusion, no i was comparing the "all in one" de kits vs the galaxy ballast(or any matching 1200w 400v strike ballast), philips de bulb and sun ac/de hood. That combo puts out 40-50% more par then the gavita fixture can do by itself.
> 
> I see your point about cobs. It can get expensive but for some people (such as myself) it would save me money in just 2 years. But I've been an electrical engineer for 15+ years, i know for a fact that those chips will be outdated and half priced by the time i get my money worth. I'll wait a few more years to get a better first impression.


 do you have actual tests to prove that ??? cause No way its proven fact that running air cooled let alone in glass you lose 10-15 percent percent right off the bat Here is a outside test comparison


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> do you have actual tests to prove that ??? cause No way its proven fact that running air cooled let alone in glass you lose 10-15 percent percent right off the bat Here is a outside test comparison View attachment 3606440


No i do not own a sensor to test for myself yet. Here is the pdf i swept through though. I honestly forgot where i found the test at, but they had the glass installed and it's what pushed me away from e-paps retarded hood.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> yes but many tend to forget and what many been screaming about is UV so like you said its a trade off you know for resin production you know the protection of the plant and what we seek the most lol
> Cause Unlike incandescent and fluorescent light sources, Cree LED Lighting products produce virtually no light in the ultraviolet (UV) or infrared (IR) spectrums. i guess that is why Growmaus appears to run some UV in his grow rooms


I run UV-B T5HO in my cob set-up as side lighting seems to help


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then either you suck at math as an electrical engineer or you suck at growing, bro- because if you can't get a $50 COB to grow you an ounce of pot in six months, I'd say it's time to find a new hobby!
> 
> It's all love, I'm just razzin' on you a bit brother, but for real now, it ain't that hard to make these chips pay their way in this dodge!


Honestly bro, im getting tired of growing lol i just dont have time for it now days, im so busy with work and home renovation ect. Anyways i have not been keeping up with the prices on chips lately but it seems they already started dropping a bit! I would need a 2400 watt hid replacement just for flower alone, probably around 1200-1400 watts of chips depending on how i run them, i need efficiency so yeah, big chip count.. Not something i want to deal with yet but as i stated, it WILL save me money.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 11, 2016)

the cons of DE
produces heat.. a lot of it
requires 100hr break-in time on DE bulb
Height from canopy


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 12, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> the cons of DE
> produces heat.. a lot of it
> requires 100hr break-in time on DE bulb
> Height from canopy


that is far fetched sure they produce heat but for instance my 400 watt cob units running at 52 percent efficient ??? what is the other 48 percent producing ???? come on say it HEAT i have never had a break in time turnning on a DE Unit let her Buck ,,


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> that is far fetched sure they produce heat but for instance my 400 watt cob units running at 52 percent efficient ??? what is the other 48 percent producing ???? come on say it HEAT i have never had a break in time turnning on a DE Unit let her Buck ,,


no it is not far fetched at all a DE bulb takes 100 hours to break in for proper spectrum also the DE has to heat up to about 500degrees for full proper spectrum to be reached that's why its is advised to not run cold air over de lamp like you can with SE
you can turn it on and roll no problem but full spectrum isn't reached till around 100hrs


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> do you have actual tests to prove that ??? cause No way its proven fact that running air cooled let alone in glass you lose 10-15 percent percent right off the bat Here is a outside test comparison View attachment 3606440


yeah growershouse.com does


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 12, 2016)

and back to what this thread was all about


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's my new favorite ballast, guaranteed to outperform anything else here; 
 

It runs 4 COB LED chips at 50W apiece. If those COBs are CXB3590, then the combo is 56% efficient at converting electrons into photons the plants can use. No HID can touch that now, and as COB LED continues its development curve it will only be a few years until light bulbs are consigned to the scrap heap of obsolescence; beaten on efficiency, beaten on spectrum, beaten on lifespan and soon enough, even price.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Here's my new favorite ballast, guaranteed to outperform anything else here;
> View attachment 3606630
> 
> It runs 4 COB LED chips at 50W apiece. If those COBs are CXB3590, then the combo is 56% efficient at converting electrons into photons the plants can use. No HID can touch that now, and as COB LED continues its development curve it will only be a few years until light bulbs are consigned to the scrap heap of obsolescence; beaten on efficiency, beaten on spectrum, beaten on lifespan and soon enough, even price.


Are those super easy to hook up. It looks that way on the research I've seen. I took apart an 8 bulb T-5 to see about replacing a ballast that controls the 4 center bulbs, seen all the massive amounts of fucking wires everywhere and said fuck this.......


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Are those super easy to hook up. It looks that way on the research I've seen. I took apart an 8 bulb T-5 to see about replacing a ballast that controls the 4 center bulbs, seen all the massive amounts of fucking wires everywhere and said fuck this.......


No, it's not hard at all. You just gotta make damn sure all your COBs are the right polarity when you wire them up.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Are those super easy to hook up. It looks that way on the research I've seen. I took apart an 8 bulb T-5 to see about replacing a ballast that controls the 4 center bulbs, seen all the massive amounts of fucking wires everywhere and said fuck this.......


Its not hard on them t5's. I just replaced a fullham workhorse on one of mine the other day


----------



## since1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

Iam seriously interested in all this Cob talk. I feel like such a noob and i been growing my whole life. I thought double ended hps would be king for awhile. Bought 8 6/750's last year. Now wtf?


----------



## since1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> This is how i see it the future of growing is going to eventually stop indoor you know when prices start to double in the few years to come from power to food to double taxes its inevitable specially in USA the real movement is of course what the world is in fact talking about reduction of fossil fuels and the green movement i honestly think green house growing will be the fastest movement of them all Sun power being self sufficient , i will post up some pictures shortly  of new green house builds as well as not only MJ  but food that is what its all about being self sufficient in producing your own power , food , and other resources off grid power is the future and being able to survive when prices climb over the roof
> ITS COMING .. already got hundreds of plants growing from califlower to cucumbers potatoes carrots tomatoes anyone see the prices of califlower now holy fuck yup time to become truly self sufficient


This^^^^ I think its all going the serious greenhouse way very very soon. Total artificial plant lighting is on its way out i think. Its got to. Outdoors and greenhouses will be the only way to make money on cannabis. I could be all wet but i dont think so. But for now my small time ass wants to get into this cob lighting if its not too expensive and involved with building them.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Iam seriously interested in all this Cob talk. I feel like such a noob and i been growing my whole life. I thought double ended hps would be king for awhile. Bought 8 6/750's last year. Now wtf?


Run those bad Boyz 'til they drop in a year or three, then you'll probably be able to afford an even sicker setup than mine and still pay less for it! 

The best part about COB LED is that it conforms to the laws of exponentially improving performance at ever lower prices, at least for now, so I would fully expect my prediction to be accurate. 

I pulled the trigger when I saw a level of performance that was attractive vs other options at a price point I felt I could comfortably amortize. That's a different thing than 'cheap', tho-


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

since1991 said:


> This^^^^ I think its all going the serious greenhouse way very very soon. Total artificial plant lighting is on its way out i think. Its got to. Outdoors and greenhouses will be the only way to make money on cannabis. I could be all wet but i dont think so. But for now my small time ass wants to get into this cob lighting if its not too expensive and involved with building them.


Greenhouses are all the rage right now, but they don't solve all problems, either. Be sure the problem you're trying to solve is amenable to the solution you have in mind!


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

Didi it look like this piece of shit?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Its not hard on them t5's. I just replaced a fullham workhorse on one of mine the other day


This one? sorry.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

Just about. The one i replaced was a 6 bulber. Had a big fullham workhorse ballast (4 bulb)and a smaller one (2 bulb) The big one burnt out. Went to my local elctrician store and they had them. Its actually the second one ive replaced in like 3 years on a different fixture. Fullhams seem to fry on me.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

They are pieces of shit too. Chinese junk.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 12, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Just about. The one i replaced was a 6 bulber. Had a big fullham workhorse ballast (4 bulb)and a smaller one (2 bulb) The big one burnt out. Went to my local elctrician store and they had them. Its actually the second one ive replaced in like 3 years on a different fixture. Fullhams seem to fry on me.


These T-5's are a big piece of shit. Unfortunately I've collected 10 of em over the fucking years. But they do seem to get the job done.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> These T-5's are a big piece of shit. Unfortunately I've collected 10 of em over the fucking years. But they do seem to get the job done.


One big reason I went with COB LED was lifespan. I'm expecting to get many, many years of useful and profitable service from them.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

Do any of you remember the "twisty" t12's from way back in the day? Something about more surface area bullshit. God i had a ton of those. Junk too.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Do any of you remember the "twisty" t12's from way back in the day? Something about more surface area bullshit. God i had a ton of those. Junk too.


I grew under teepees made of shop lights, lol


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 17, 2016)

SolisteK ballasts are complete garbage. Don't give me shit, because I have 78 of them. And every week, every fucking werk, one of them burns out. It's total bullshit. We have checked the voltage, installed voltage regulators, you name it. They just sizzle. Granted, they run 23.5 hours a day, but still, the galaxy ballasts we have do as well and we have NEVER had them fail. There is one in the back of my truck right now that I have to swap. 

They were ringing our arc tubes... I called CS, they were like "huh" I never heard of that. "Kneeeeee,neeeeee,kneeeee" I sent them a video of them. 

Plus sid3, we keep getting new ones. Down side, I have to get a fucking extension ladder out to get them off the wall.

Tystk, send me your phone number again, I 2ant to talk about these COB. Setting up another two flower rooms, 600 sq ft each. I think we are going away from vert and running tables...


----------



## Daisygarden (Feb 23, 2016)

greekFIRE said:


> So , I wood like to up grade my ballast. I have a 600watt ipower Digital dimmable HPS MH Ballast. been in use for about a year now.
> What are some of the better brand name ballast on the market that have more power then the ipower ?
> 
> I heard of these names before
> ...


I also don't like the ipower too. I once bought 2 ballasts and both of them died between 2-3 months.Sucks! Than i bought two from VIVOSUN. They works well, quiet and cool but if you only buy one it will be a little bit expensive. Apollo's ballast also looks good, but i just don't like the color, purple with yellow. Hope my experience can help you.


----------

